# Going rate for Pork Butts?



## mnbobcat (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi All,

I will be making my first sausage next weekend.  I'm in Minnesota and finding most grocery stores don't have pork butts.  The butchers want about $2.89 a pound for pork butt and about the same for pork trimmings that are 50% fat.

Sam's Club has pork butts for $1.89 a pound.  Anyone ever buy from Sam's?   Is the meat any good?

What is the typical cost for Pork Butts in your area?  Any tips on where to buy?

Thanks!


----------



## mickey jay (Jan 3, 2014)

Made most of my sausages and pulled pork from Sam's butts, they'll do just fine.  Switched to Costco a few months ago, and they're offering $1.79 for boneless butts, which is kinda nice not having to pay for and cut out the bone yourself for a change.  

Seattle area.  

$2.89?  I wouldn't buy it at that price; hell I balk at $1.99.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 3, 2014)

just had butts on sale for 1.29 at the food lion and now harris teeter has them for .99 limit 2   Raleigh NC


----------



## war hammer (Jan 3, 2014)

I really only buy my pork butts from Sam's!! I buy by the case for 1.29-1.39 a lb. I think they are fantastic!,


----------



## southernfire97 (Jan 3, 2014)

Pretty much can find them down here in south MS for $1.39/lb at any time. Always some store selling them at that price.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 3, 2014)

Glad you joined us MNBobcat, :welcome1: from North Dakota!
Those SAM's Club butts will be perfect for sausage, their per case per pound may be even less per pound!


----------



## fished (Jan 4, 2014)

Most places around Austin sell them for about 1.89 a pound.  Randals had them for .89 a pound a few weeks ago.  I picked up five of them.  1.29 a pound is a pretty good price.


----------



## mnbobcat (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  It helps having some idea of pricing so that I know I'm not over-paying.  I called Costco and they have boneless pork butts for a $1.88 a pound and they said all the fat is with them.  Sounds like it will be ideal for my sausage.

I just bought a 15 lb stuffer from Northern Tool and the 1HP grinder from Cabelas.  I talked the Cabelas manager into selling it to me for $90 off which was the same as their Black Friday sale price and then was able to use a $20 discount coupon on top of it.  :)

I have a commercial meat slicer that I bought last year, too, though shouldn't need it for the sausage.   Should be pretty well set on equipment I think.  

Looking forward to my first time making sausage.  My wife's family has done it for years and I'll be getting help from them.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 4, 2014)

My local Safeway has them once or twice a year for  $0.99 / lb...  I usually buy 4 cases.....  The rest of the year they run $1.49-$2.29...


----------



## herms (Jan 4, 2014)

I live in South Dakota just south of Sioux Falls.  The local store ranges from almost 2 bucks a pound normally more around 1.70 to their once a year sale at $0.99.  Granted if I need quite a bit I head to Sioux falls Sams is in the upper 1.90 range but if you buy by the case they are normally 1.20 or so.  Cases normally run 50 lbs if my memory serves me right.   Like was said before I have been going to Costco where their boneless butts are 1.70-.80 and are super nice.  I havent bugged the meat dept. about if they do case prices or if they even have bone in pork butts as the few times i've walked by I have not seen them.  Moral of the story dont pay much over $2 if even that shop around maybe the mexican or chinesse grocery store would be better.


----------



## mnbobcat (Jan 4, 2014)

Great info guys, thanks so much for replying!     When you have to mix large quantities of meat and it can't be done in separate small batches, what do use for a container?  I don't want to spend $100+ on a big (15 or 20 gallon) redwing crock if there is a less expensive option.


----------



## herms (Jan 4, 2014)

Depends on how big a batch you are doing. A five gallon bucket from a bakery works good and is free for 20th batches. Else sausage maker and butch/packer sell meat lugs for 50 lbs of meat I have a few of each and are nice for different size. Also if you go with the lugs get the bags that they sell helps with cleanup at the end they are like roaster bags but fit the lugs.


----------



## mnbobcat (Jan 4, 2014)

Herms said:


> Depends on how big a batch you are doing. A five gallon bucket from a bakery works good and is free for 20th batches. Else sausage maker and butch/packer sell meat lugs for 50 lbs of meat I have a few of each and are nice for different size. Also if you go with the lugs get the bags that they sell helps with cleanup at the end they are like roaster bags but fit the lugs.


A five gallon bucket would be too small but a 50lb meat lug might work.  I didn't even know there was such a thing so thanks for the tip!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 4, 2014)

Shop-Rite has them on sale here every now and then for .99 lb . semi boneless, but if you pick through them there are some with no bone at all.


----------



## mnbobcat (Jan 5, 2014)

I ordered two of the 50lb meat lugs.  Hope they make it here before the weekend!


----------



## mnbobcat (Jan 6, 2014)

It pays to make some calls.  We talked to the local grocery store and the meat guy is selling us the butts at $1.65 a pound.  That's the best deal I've found.  Eventually I'll find some place to buy them wholesale but for now I can't complain at that price.


----------

